# JHP Gauge Pod queston



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

After what month do they not work on the 2006's? im looking to get one for my 06

thanks Dennis


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

2/06 seems to be the month that Holden ran out of the gauge pod friendly harnesses and started using another unit. The best thing to do is to pop off the cover panel and look around for the magic plug. Good thing you asked before buying the gauge pod -- as others have done.


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

any specail way to look? like how to take it off without breaking nothing? Im trying really hard not to mess with the goat to much unless i know what im doing unlike my past truck. Dont want my goat to turn out like that.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Download the installation instructions for the 2005/2006 pod from JHP and see how they remove the upper panel, etc. It's very simple. You just need to be patient.


----------



## BILL06VA (Jul 1, 2006)

I have read extensively the reviews of the JHP GTO Sports Binnacle Gauges and Dash Clusters on this site and am considering buying a set. I have also read that the plug that the set interfaces with (on top of the dash) may have been discontinued around February 06. My 06M6 was built in February, does anyone have any experience with a newer car or specific date when they stopped putting the plug in? Also heard there was a kit to retrofit it, for newer cars, any details on that? The JHP gauges look really good and as XMAS approaches I want to add this to my list.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Here is the email directly from JHP. While it does not specifically answer the question of the wiring dates, there is a solution. They guages are most indeed on my Christmas list as well.

Good Luck

Thank you for your enquiry about the JHP GTO sports gauge kit to suit your
'06 GTO.
Depending on the build month of your GTO the install is easy.
Pre March '06 its plug & play $460 shipped with grey dials / psi
Post February '06 will need wiring harness $540 with grey dials and you
will need the patch
harness wired into the dash harness.
The JHP 05/06 GTO Sports Binnacle Kit is the only factory style GTO Sports
Binnacle Kit on the market which comes with an easy to install plug and play
system. We include a step by step, pictured instruction guide which will
allow anyone to install the JHP 05 GTO Sports Binnacle Kit easily.

The JHP 05 GTO gauge pod has a LHD bias towards the driver which allows for
easy monitoring of the gauges. The genuine G.M. double humped design
provides protection from sun glare. Therefore, your gauges will be visible
and readable during the whole day.

The genuine factory gauges are color matched, and provide oil pressure and
voltage information. As they are genuine G.M. componentry they will also
illuminate in complete synchronization with your factory dash.

The JHP 05 GTO Sports Binnacle Kit includes factory gauges available in the
following colors:
Red, Yellow, Impulse Blue, Barbados Blue, Grey, Purple, and fusion / brazen.


----------



## BILL06VA (Jul 1, 2006)

*Gauges*

Thanks for the info, sounds like I am right on the cusp. I will probably do a little exploration and make sure the plug is there prior to purchase.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

I've been looking at these. Mine has a build date of 02/06. I popped off the panal and didn't see any harness under it. (The panal comes off easily by gently prying up the front with a flat screwdriver)

Is the wiring hidden somewhere or should it be right under the panal?


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

For some reason, some are right on top, some are not. Mine is not and I will either have to fish for it or pull the radio and find it. The directions are available on the JHP website. Pull the pdf from them and have a look.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

bg2m8o said:


> For some reason, some are right on top, some are not. Mine is not and I will either have to fish for it or pull the radio and find it. The directions are available on the JHP website. Pull the pdf from them and have a look.


Ok, thanks. Wasn't aware they had directions posted, I'll go take a look.


----------



## GTR944 (Jun 6, 2006)

*jhp Gauges*

My built date is 02/06 and the plug is not there.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Build of 2/06 should have the harness. You may have to search for it.


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

the plug you are looking for should be behind the climate controls, that is why you have to take it all apart. but if not there no worries mate. contact JHP. there is a JHP dealer here in the USA , name is Don Phillips (goes by POD GOD).
i have e-mail address if you need it.
JHP has a wiring harness for you if you need one. they are $79. e-mail them you should get e-mail back by Geoff Thuring.
you should also be able to get it from The Pod God. Don Phillips can get you or has in stock the guage pod of your choice, and other JHP Goodies.
So if harness is not there , you can get one. I have already done all of the leg work on this thing.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Love to have Pod God's email. Please pm me


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

For anyone interested in JHP Parts , and the JHP patch harness for the 
Pinnacle Sport Guage Pods, in case your GTO was built during or after FEB of 06.
contact Don Phillips also known as the Pod God at this e-mail addie.

[email protected]

he is a JHP dealer here in the USA out of NY.
Hope this helps you guys out.

By the way have a look at this for a shift light for your GTO.

http://www.raptorperformance.com/


----------



## Whitey078 (Sep 13, 2006)

*bad email address?*



oldsow said:


> For anyone interested in JHP Parts , and the JHP patch harness for the
> Pinnacle Sport Guage Pods, in case your GTO was built during or after FEB of 06.
> contact Don Phillips also known as the Pod God at this e-mail addie.
> 
> ...


----------



## robo282 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Just installed*

Got my gauges last week, built 10/05, they look and work great.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Send us a pitcha! Mine are on the boat somewhere. This is likely the only mod I will make to the car.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Well it finally arrived. Installation required a full tear down of the console, but worth it none-the-less. I can't figure out out some of you were able to get to the harness without doing it. It would have NEVER happened in my car. (1-06 build)

Tip - You can go to Auto Zone and pick up a couple of Ford OEM radio keys for 4 bucks Buy two pair - and these will make radio removal bone simple. I tried to make some out of wire and coat hangers. Frustrating. With the correct tools, The radio comes out in your hand. BTW - Circuit City, BB and the rest do not have the keys needed for a double DIN radio. (At least here in Btown)

The Pod looks to be a Non OEm piece and this does not surprise me since the Monaro is RHD. It is NICE all the same, albiet a slightly different finish from OEM. This mod really completes the look of the car. One could argue if OP and Volts are critical, (likely not..... OK never mind). BUT.. This thing looks so sweet on the dash that it is a must have IHMO

I would post pitchas but youve all seen the photos. NICE MOD


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

bg2m8o glad to see you got yours. i have mine installed and the ripshifter.
what a difference with the shifter , so glad i got that one.
and yes the e-mail addie is correct .
[email protected]

I have my raptor shift light too now. this weeks the headers and new exhaust go on and a dyno tune.


----------



## Balew (Sep 16, 2006)

My build date is 02/06. Pulled dash apart and no plug. Last four of my VIN is 392?. I'd guess is it's built after mine you don't have a plug either.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Balew said:


> My build date is 02/06. Pulled dash apart and no plug. Last four of my VIN is 392?. I'd guess is it's built after mine you don't have a plug either.


Are you sure? Some 2/06 cars are not coming up with the plug. But mine, 1/06 was tricky to find. Some are just sitting there. Mine was tucked in pretty hard on the right side of the AC "chute" My son actually found it when I had bout given up.


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

JHP told me that in Feb of 06 The Monaro Line needed the wire harnesses.
And as the US version , the Pontiac GTO didn't come with the extra guages, they pulled the harnesses off of the US line to use on the Aussie Line.
If you need a wire harness, get one from Pod God (Don Phillips), or you can get it from JHP.
They haven't updated their site, but they have them. E-mail JHP. $79


----------

